
Ask HN: DigitalOcean Droplet Issues? - codegeek
So one of my droplets in NYC1 region was not responding to pings and had 100% packet loss. Anyone else had this happening around 40 mins ago ?
======
sergiotapia
Internet is miami is borked in general right now. strange

